# How many directors search sites such as Soundcloud?



## streetster (Nov 8, 2015)

Hi

I very much appreciate that much of the hiring of composers is via some means of networking or having heard your music on other projects. I am interested to know however how likely is it score a project based on soundcloud submissions?

Are there many producers/directors (including indie film) that scour sites such as Soundcloud looking for music of styles they are interested in and hence composers getting their leg up in the industry??


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 8, 2015)

There's a lot of people that scour Soundcloud so that they can steal. Don't know about directors for films. If I was a director, I wouldn't. I would scour previous films and see if the composer has any clue about how to write music to film, not to Soundcloud.


----------



## samphony (Nov 8, 2015)

That's why I stopped putting newest stuff on sc. I prefer a password protected reel page sending out to potential clients.


----------



## Ron Verboom (Nov 10, 2015)

samphony said:


> That's why I stopped putting newest stuff on sc. I prefer a password protected reel page sending out to potential clients.



Is Soundcloud really that bad. I mean, i only put low quality mp3's on sc not suitable for license imo. Settings to 'no download' (but i know it is not that difficult to download the tracks if you really want to). I think sc is very handy for promoting your music. What other sites are there like sc who are safer?


----------



## samphony (Nov 10, 2015)

@Ron Verboom SC is exactly as you say a great way to promote your stuff or to collaborate. I personally think that with unreleased material it might be good to host stuff outside that network. It's just my personal opinion.


----------



## jmvideo (Nov 10, 2015)

Baron Greuner said:


> There's a lot of people that scour Soundcloud so that they can steal.



May I ask... steal for what purpose?


----------



## jmvideo (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm asking because I'd like to know who exactly is scouring SoundCloud to steal? Are you saying that composers are scouring SoundCloud to steal other people's ideas, or are you saying that people are stealing actual tracks to use as their own?


----------



## Dean (Nov 15, 2015)

jmvideo said:


> I'm asking because I'd like to know who exactly is scouring SoundCloud to steal? Are you saying that composers are scouring SoundCloud to steal other people's ideas, or are you saying that people are stealing actual tracks to use as their own?



I'm sure hes referring to people who download your music from SoundCloud and exploit it without permission for monetary gain and sometimes its just re-uploaded to Youtube etc, by music fans with new artwork/stills most of the time the composer is fully credited and its purely for the love of music.

Either way I dont give it much thought,I have some of my music on Soundcloud most of it has been downloaded (without permission) and its now all over Youtube but the publishers dont mind too much as they're now collecting some nice royalties from Adrev via audio recognition software,I'm sure theres alot more dodgy stuff going on too but lifes way too short to worry about that. D


----------



## RiffWraith (Nov 15, 2015)

jmvideo said:


> I'm asking because I'd like to know who exactly is scouring SoundCloud to steal?



mp3 sites, many of which are hosted in Russia and The Ukraine. To illustrate this, do a google of

*dean valentine music*

and you will see what I mean on pages 2 & 3

Cheers.


----------



## The Darris (Nov 15, 2015)

I will say this in regards to the thread title. The majority of directors do not surf soundcloud. They reach out to their friends and professional acquaintances. I've never gotten a gig out of the blue because someone listened to my soundcloud. It was always through someone directly connected to the director or producer in charge of the project. 

I can't stress enough about how important the relationships are that you make in this industry. The consistent work I get has been from the same director since I first joined his team for his senior thesis film. If you are wanting to get experience, which you should be doing, I highly suggest you scour your local area for filmmakers who are getting their feet wet just like you. Your personality and ability to maintain a relationship both socially and professionally is probably more important than how good your music is. Your music will be hit or miss on some projects but if you act cool and work with your director and maintain that professional and social connection, they will most likely call on your for the next project. Not only that, but assistant directors and producers (hell even actors) will recommend you on other projects thus allowing you to branch out and start really working. 

*tl:dr *is that you should make sure your soundcloud represents your talents and best work. After you have that, start going to film fests, parties, contact film schools to get connected with young film makers, etc. Get to know those people. If they like and trust you, chances are they will want to work with you.

Best,

Chris


----------



## Dean (Nov 16, 2015)

RiffWraith said:


> mp3 sites, many of which are hosted in Russia and The Ukraine. To illustrate this, do a google of
> 
> *dean valentine music*
> 
> ...


Like I said,...'_I'm sure theres alot more dodgy stuff going on too but lifes way too short to worry about that_.' D


----------

